# Photograph your car for free, scotland meet



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've noticed at strange trend that Detailing and Photography seem to go hand in hand, i've got a sneaky suspicion that detailing is to do with the urge to buy a product(car) and have an accessory for every possible outcome (detailing products) much similar to a hoarder

Photography seems to be similar with the lenses and accsessories

Anyway, i was wondering if it could be fun to have a meet where any budding photographers could come and take pictures of detailed cars! It seems mutally benificial, the car owners get pictures of their clean cars, the photographers get practice!

Thinking about setting something up in the new year, when the weathers a bit better!

We would all meet at a pretty, clichéd location, say the forth road bridge, get some chat and pics then head home

Would people be game for this?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its a great idea. I work with a photographer, and he comes to our meets. Its night and day what they can achieve. Go for it, hope it works out


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Its a great idea. I work with a photographer, and he comes to our meets. Its night and day what they can achieve. Go for it, hope it works out


Can a good photgrapher remove swirls? That'd be handy. :lol:

If there is plenty of notice I'm sure a few will turn out. It does seem that the majority of the Scottish members are NE based. We know what Aberdonians are like for leaving home. :lol:

I remember a few years ago when I was working near Glasgow. The company had its main base in Aberdeen and we had to share equipment.

Often people were sent back and forward to transfer things. The meeting point was The Horn grease spoon cafe on the Perth to Dundee road as it worked out exactly half way.

Anyways, the Aberdonian, who was in his 50s, got completely lost. He was called to see where he was and even he didn't know.

Describing where he was, he said he had just gone over a muckle bridge and there was another een oor a bit. The next sign said Edinburgh 6 miles, but he had no idea far ay wiz cause ed nay been that fair Sooth afar.

Translation, don't expect Aberdonians to know where or what the Forth Bridge is. :lol:


----------



## jordanw38 (Nov 22, 2013)

Och aye mann, do ya know any other loc's for good pictures?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I would happily to meet up and let any budding photographers pap my car but unfortunately it won't be out again till about April.


----------



## Callyman8 (Nov 23, 2013)

jordanw38 said:


> Och aye mann, do ya know any other loc's for good pictures?


Hopetoun House or the Bridges is a great location......:newbie:


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

there was something similar to this held in Dundee at Bellstreet Car park in November. There was a good turnout of cars not all detailed. It is a great idea though


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds a plan would be up for that.

Davy


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Can a good photgrapher remove swirls? That'd be handy. :lol:


It'd be a doddle in photoshop:lol:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm up for a meet if its not too much of a trek from Dundee.

Would be nice to get some proper pictures!


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd be up for this as well.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would be up for this


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Can a good photgrapher remove swirls? That'd be handy. :lol:
> 
> If there is plenty of notice I'm sure a few will turn out. It does seem that the majority of the Scottish members are NE based. We know what Aberdonians are like for leaving home. :lol:
> 
> ...


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................Aberdeen born and I know where the FRB is. I even worked on the rail bridge a few times.

I won't mention the time I was going to Grangemouth and ended up at the FRB


----------

